
Ask HN: Would any liability and zoning lawyers be willing to talk? - welcher
I&#x27;m working on an idea that involves friction points with zoning laws. Additionally, I could use counseling on liability. I&#x27;ve reached out to local insurance companies but they couldn&#x27;t offer me much information. Would anyone with knowledge of these areas be willing to have a conversation and give me insight? The context is vague but I would rather not provide all the details online. I have the product ready for launch but I would like to make sure I won&#x27;t get in legal trouble before launching. I&#x27;m also a college student and have reached out to the Entrepreneurship center here on campus and so far they have not been able to find someone to talk to me.
======
codingdave
IANAL, but odds are no - lawyers do not give legal advice unless they are
actually your lawyer. So call some. See if anyone will at least give you an
initial free consultation, and they can tell you what it will cost to proceed
from there.

------
smt88
No one should launch a business with zero hours of legal time. Even a name
search is worthwhile. Just pay a lawyer for an hour. If you don't have
$200-400, you probably don't have the cash to launch anything successful
anyway.

